# Sanchezi?



## kane (Jul 9, 2003)

Hi all

Been ages since I have posted on here back into my Piranha after many years away from them.

Just got this little fella its in a 180 liter now been in there 3 weeks starting to get more confident taking time still shy but starting to come out a bit more I think its a Sanchezi but not 100% sure??

cheers

Kane


----------



## lorteti hr (May 29, 2011)

pacu..








I don t know man,you have to wait for some experts but you need to take better picture..


----------



## kane (Jul 9, 2003)

lol joker









cant backs off behind the bogwood! attached some when i had it in the smaller tank got some tail shots will try later to get a new pics

Kane


----------



## kane (Jul 9, 2003)

new pics still not brilliant


----------



## Piranhaa (Jul 19, 2012)

I'd say Sanchezi. But wait for more comments.


----------



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

I'd say sanchezi as well.


----------



## kane (Jul 9, 2003)

Thank you both









kane


----------

